# Fox or Coyote??



## Lisa1329 (Jun 16, 2011)

This creature was in our backyard and we are trying to identify it. PLEASE HELP!! =)


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Looks like a Red Fox


----------



## Lisa1329 (Jun 16, 2011)

I thought so too! Thanks!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yep, just a rubbed out summer red fox.

xdeano


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Neat.I hope thats not a hole(den) near him in your yard.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

By any chance is that in SNCO housing?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks like a clear shot to me!


----------



## mr. smoke (Aug 1, 2011)

yup thats a red fox.


----------

